# Insulation blanket all that important?



## Jfk4th (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a Quad 5100 insert and the insulation blanket is pretty ripped, because of this it might be hindering draft up the chimney.  I might just take it out completely as it just lays on top of the fire brick

Questions:
Is it worth buying another one
Should I just take the old one off and use stove without it

Thanks guys


----------



## ianb42 (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry I dont have an answer for you, but I would also like to know this.. When I first had my stove installed I couldnt for the life of me keep a fire going, I called my installer and he recommended another 4ft section of chimney. Still nothing.. so then he removed the insulation blanket and now it works perfectly. I've been wondering if im losing heat or if its no big deal.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't have your stove, but in the Jotul Oslo the insulation blanket is MORE important than the baffle plate it sits on. In fact, the plate really only serves the purpose of protecting the insulation blanket and giving it a surface to lay on. It is the insulation that causes the heat to remain in the firebox creating/adding to secondary/clean burning.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 1, 2009)

JFK said:
			
		

> I have a Quad 5100 insert and the insulation blanket is pretty ripped, because of this it might be hindering draft up the chimney.  I might just take it out completely as it just lays on top of the fire brick
> 
> Questions:
> Is it worth buying another one      _*Answer: Yes. The insulation blanket is an important component of a stove using the secondary burning technology.*_
> ...


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 1, 2009)

ianb42 said:
			
		

> Sorry I dont have an answer for you, but I would also like to know this.. When I first had my stove installed I couldnt for the life of me keep a fire going, I called my installer and he recommended another 4ft section of chimney. Still nothing.. so then he removed the insulation blanket and now it works perfectly. I've been wondering if im losing heat or if its no big deal.



Egads . . . I would strongly suggest putting the blanket back . . . but make sure the blanket is not blocking any inlets/outlets . . . which could possibly be the real issue.


----------



## Jfk4th (Dec 1, 2009)

this could also be my problem, thanks for the info jake


----------



## Hurricane (Dec 1, 2009)

I have the 5100 also and asked the same question last year. When I took the baffle bricks out last fall to clean the chimney the blanket fell apart. I burned without it all last year and bought a new one from these guys in January. http://www.anvilfire.com/sales/ I did not install it until this fall when I got the stove ready. Boy what a difference it makes with it in there, higher stove temps and longer burns, better secondary burns. I also replaced my brick set at the same time because there were a lot of broken ones that I replaced with the cheaper masonry fp bricks. 
The blanket is a PITA to get in there correctly, there are two different models of 5100-i, one uses a 1/2 in ceramic baffle and a 1 in kaowool blanket and the other ( mine ) uses a brick set as the baffle and a 1/2 in kaowool blanket. The blanket placement is different for each also, so check your manual. I think if I removed all of the tubes it might be easier, I will try that next time. I do take the tubes out to clean them every year just not the time I replaced the blanket.

I think that when the blanket is not there there is too much opening for air to escape and the stove lets too much heat out the flue instead of staying in the stove.


----------



## Jfk4th (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Hurricane,
How many feet did you buy, I have the 1/2 inch too but the website charges by foot


----------



## Hurricane (Dec 2, 2009)

JFK said:
			
		

> Hey Hurricane,
> How many feet did you buy, I have the 1/2 inch too but the website charges by foot



I bought 2 feet then cut it to size. The manual says what the correct size something like 21 X 18.


----------



## Jfk4th (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info,

I did some searching and it is actually 24 x 241/2 inches, 1/2 inch like you said
I am going to give them a call tomorrow and order it, sucks that I have to wait until I get the blanket to light a fire but I am going to do a nice cleaning tomorrow, don't need it but what the hell might as well.  I have everything out, the old ceramic blanket was in pretty bad shape

Chimney stores want around 40 bucks and so far all have to order it(none in stock as usual), looks like I can get this for around 20 and order it myself
Thanks for the help Hurricane


----------



## Jfk4th (Dec 2, 2009)

Actually I am wrong about the size
Hurricane, I have looked in the manual and the only thing I can find is the part number.... no size
Do you have a link where it says the size or does anybody have it
Looks like you said I have to trim it like you said but again I can't find the actual dimensions
Thanks again for the help


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 2, 2009)

I can look up the size at work on the toolbox, but I am super busy right now and prob wont remember :/


----------



## Hurricane (Dec 2, 2009)

http://www.quadrafire.com/downloads/installManuals/man_5100i.pdf
This is the link to the online manual for my stove, on page 22 in the parts list it lists 1/2 in ceramic blanket  " field cut to 20 1/2 X 18 1/2 " 

This manual has a good picture of the blanket install on page 33. 
http://www.quadrafire.com/downloads/installManuals/man_5100iact.pdf

If you have baffle bricks and not a baffle board this should be it. By the way this is not in the manual that came with my stove either, so I just printed the online one.


----------



## Freefall_Doug (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought this post was interesting, and the link to the kaowoo distributorl very interesting as well.

The kaowool site mentioned using it in place of refractory materials like fire brick in kilns. 

Could it also replace fire brick in fire place inserts when coated with a hard coating product? Maybe this defeats the purpose because you have less thermal mass since the product isn't very dense. 

It also looked intereting to coat the ceramic blanket with a coating when new to keep it from getting shreaded, and keep more heat from getting out the top of the stove by reflecting it back into the fire box.


----------



## Hurricane (Dec 2, 2009)

If you like this discussion look at the one posted a while ago where precaud does some testing and analysis of different types of materials in the stove. I think the consensus was that you do not want thermal mass but reflective and insulating properties.  You want the lining to reflect the heat back to the fire to increase fire temp therefore creating better and quicker secondary burns. The older smoke dragons went for thermal mass.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/34651/P0/


----------



## Jfk4th (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool thanks Hurricane, just received the blanket yesterday, great and fast service like you said.  I plan on cutting it carefully today to the size and putting it in.  I cleaned the firebox and chimney a couple of days ago(which had more black powder in it than I would have thought :shut: ) so once I put everything in, shes ready to burn...Sweet

I'll let you know how I made out
Cheers




			
				Hurricane said:
			
		

> http://www.quadrafire.com/downloads/installManuals/man_5100i.pdf
> This is the link to the online manual for my stove, on page 22 in the parts list it lists 1/2 in ceramic blanket  " field cut to 20 1/2 X 18 1/2 "
> 
> This manual has a good picture of the blanket install on page 33.
> ...


----------



## heatwise (Dec 5, 2009)

i was told the blanket accounts for 4% of our stoves effiency . i tend to run things stock so i will monitor its condition and hope to catch it before it degrades.pete


----------



## dafattkidd (Feb 2, 2010)

I realize this is an old thread but I have a question that relates to this, and I'm having trouble finding an answer to.  I just got a Napoleon 1101 insert.  I'm very happy with it.  My installer ran a full chimney liner and a block off plate.  There is no mention of an insulating blanket anywhere in the manual.    Is this something I should consider?  I called a couple of fireplace stores they seemed to think it was unnecessary.  Where does the blanket go?


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 2, 2010)

The blanket would only be on secondary combustion fireplaces, and it would be on top of whatever is sitting on top of the air tubes across the top. Some fireplaces may not even have a blanket. If there is no mention of it in the manual, I would guess yours does not have one. Some others on here have that same unit so maybe they can verify.


----------



## petersenj20 (Feb 3, 2010)

These prices are rediculous.


----------



## dafattkidd (Feb 3, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> The blanket would only be on secondary combustion fireplaces, and it would be on top of whatever is sitting on top of the air tubes across the top. Some fireplaces may not even have a blanket. If there is no mention of it in the manual, I would guess yours does not have one. Some others on here have that same unit so maybe they can verify.



Thanks.  I'll check in with the ones who have the same unit.


----------

